# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  فوائد الأحجار الكريم مع مسمياتها العلمية

## خادم الزهراء140

أنواع الأحجار الكريمة الشهيرة :

1- العقيق الأحمر :
و له الوان عديدة فيفضل الاحمر القاني كاللون الكبد و منه الاصفر و البرتقالي المائل للحمرة و الابيض لكن يفضل العقيق اليماني من بلاد اليمن و كذلك الجزع اليماني .

عن الرضا عليه السلام عن آبائه عليهم السلام قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم : تختموا بالعقيق فإنه لا يصيب احدكم غم ما دام ذلك عليه .
( عيون اخبار الرضا ج2 ص 47 ) 


عن الرضا عليه السلام عن آبائه عليهم السلام عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم قال : تختموا بالعقيق فإنه أول جبل أقر لله بالوحدانية ، و لي بالنبوة ، و لك يا علي بالوصية ، و لشيعتك بالجنة .
( عيون اخبار الرضا ج2 ص70 )

عن ابن عباس و صعصعة و عائشة أنه هبط جبرئيل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم فقال : يا محمد ربي يقرئك السلام و يقول لك : إلبس خاتمك بيمينك و اجعل فصه عقيقا ً و قل لابن عمك يلبس خاتمه بيمينه و يجعل فصه عقيقا ً ، فقال علي : يا رسول الله و ما العقيق ؟؟
قال : العقيق جبل في اليمن .
( جامع الاخبار ص 156 ) 

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم انه قال : تختموا بالعقيق فإنه ينفي الفقر و اليمنى احق بالزينة .
( جامع الاخبار ص 156 ) 

شكا رجل الى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم أنه قطع عليه الطريق ، فقال " هلا تختمت بالعقيق فإنه يحرس من كل سوء " 
( الكافي ج6 ص 471 )

عن جعفر بن محمد عن ابيه عن جده عليهم السلام قال : من صاغ خاتما ً من عقيق فنقش فيه ( محمد نبي الله و علي ولي الله ) و قاه الله ميتة السوء و لم يمت الا على الفطرة .
( ثواب الاعمال ص 208 )

و عنه عليه السلام قال : صلاة ركعتين بفص عقيق تعدل الف ركعة بغيره .
( عدة الداعي ص 119 ) 

عن ابي محمد القاسم بن العلاء المدائني قال : حدثني خادم لعلي بن محمد عليهما السلام قال : استأذنته في الزيارة الى طوس فقال لي : يكون معك خاتم فصه عقيق اصفر عيه ( ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله استغفر الله ) و على الجانب الاخر ( محمد و علي ) فإنه امان من القطع و اتم للسلامة و اصون لدينك .


2- فيروزج ( الفيروز ) :
و لونه ازرق سماوي فاتح او تركوازي و يفضل الفيروز النيشابوري من مشهد الرضا عليه السلام .

عن الصادق عليه السلام قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم : قال الله سبحانه : اني لأستحي من عبد يرفع يده و فيه خاتم فصه قيروزج فأردها خائبة .
( الوسائل ج3 ص 406 )

عن الحسن بن علي بن مهران قال : دخلت على ابي الحسن موسى عليه السلام و في اصبعه خاتم فصه فيروزج نقشه ( الله الملك ) فأدمت النظر اليه ؟؟
فقال : ما لك تديم النظر اليه ؟
قلت : بلغني انه كان لعلي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام خاتم فصه فيروزج نقشه ( الله الملك )
فقال : أتعرفه ؟
قلت : لا 
قال : هذا حجر اهداه جبرئيل الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم فوهبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام أتدري ما اسمه ؟
قلت : فيروزج 
قال : هذا بالفارسية ، فما اسمه بالعربية ؟
قلت : لا ادري !!!
قال : اسمه الظفر ( أي النصر ) .
( الكافي ج6 ص 472 ) 

عن علي بن محمد الصيمري الكاتب انه ذكر لعلي بن محمد الرضا عليه السلام انه لا يولد له فتبسم و قال : اتخذ خاتما ً فصه فيروزج و كتب عليه (( رب لا تذرني فردا ً و انت خير الوارثين )) ( سورة الانبياء آية 89)
قال : ففعلت ذلك فما اتى علي حول حتى رزقت منها ولدا ً ذكرا .
( امالي الطوسي ج1 ص 47 )


3- الياقوت :
و لونه المشهور احمر شفاف او رودي او ابيض او حتى اصفر شفاف .

عن محمد بن الفضيل عن ابي الحسن عن ابيه عن جده عليهم السلام قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم " تختم باليواقيت فإنها تنفي الفقر "
( كتاب : الدر الثمين في التختم باليمين ) 

عن الحسين بن علي عليهما السلام قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم " يا بني تختم باليواقيت و العقيق فإنه ميمون مبارك و كلما نظر الرجل فيه الى وجهه يزيد نورا ً و الصلاة فيه سبعون صلاة " 
( دعائم الاسلام ج 2 ص 164 )

4- الحديد الصيني :
لونه لون الحديد ، رمادي ، رصاصي ، فضي ، و هو حجر ممغنط يجذب من الاحجار الجذابة فهو يجذب الحديد و هو من بلاد الصين .

ذكر السيد علي بن طاووس رحمة الله عليه في نقش الفص الحديد الصيني ، و هو أنه أتى رجل الى سيدنا ابي عبدالله جعفر بن محمد عليهما السلام فقال : يا سيدي اني خائف من والي بلدة الجزيرة و أخاف ان يعرفه بي اعدائي و لست آمن علي على نفسي فقال عليه السلام : استعمل خاتما ً فصه حديد صيني منقوشا ً عليه من ظاهره ثلاثة اسطر 
الاول " اعوذ بجلال الله "
الثاني " اعوذ بكلمات الله "
الثالث " اعوذ برسول الله "
و تحت الفص سطران 
الاول " آمنت بالله و كتبه "
الثاني " و اني واثق بالله و رسله "
و انقش حل الفص على جوانبه 
" اشهد ان لا اله الا الله مخلصا "
و ألبسه في سائر ما يصعب عليك من حوائجك ، و اذا خفت اذى احد من الناس فالبسه فإن حوائجك تنجح ، و مخاوفك تزول ، و كذا علقه على المرأة التي يعسر عليها الولد فإنها تضع بمشيئة الله و كذلك من تصيبه العين فإنها تزول ، و احذر عليه من النجاسة و الزهومة ودخول الحمام و الخلاء و احفظه فإنه من اسرار الله عز وجل و حراسته .
ثم التفت الحسن عليه السلام علينا و قال : و انتم فمن خاف على نفسه فليستعمل ذلك و اكتموه عن اعدائكم لئلا ينتفعوا به و لا تبيحونه الا لمن تثقون به .
( الأمان ص 50- 51 )


عن ابن شهر آشوب في المناقب عن ابن عباس و السدي كان لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام اربعة خواتم : ياقوت لنبله ، فيروزج لنصره ، حديد صيني لقوته ، عقيق لحرزه .
( مناقب امر المؤمنين ج3 ص 302 )


5- الدر :
و هو الدر الفاخر ، قرة عيون الناظرين ، لونه شفاف ابيض ، و احيانا ً في بعضه خيوط و خطوط رفيعة دقيقة سوداء و يفضل من الدر نوع الدر النجفي من النجف الاشرف .
حيث يقال ان الشعيرات السود التي تتراءى في الدر هي من شعر امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام عندما حلق رأسه الشريف ألقى الشعر في الوادي فتكون بهذه الصورة بقدرة الله عز وجل في الحجر و الله العالم ، و ليس ببعيد حيث ان الشعر او الشعيرات تظهر في باطنها .

في حديث عن الامام ابي عبد الله الصادق عليه السلام عن التختم بالدر " . . . و من تختم به اعطاه الله ثواب حجة او عمرة ، و ثواب النبيين و الصالحين و لولا رحمة الله لشيعتنا لبلغ الفص منه ما لا يوجد بثمن و لكن الله رخصه ليتختم به فقيرهم و غنيهم .
( الدر الثمين في التختم باليمين ص 108- ص 109 )

6- الزمرد :
و لونه اخضر غامق لامع خلافا ً عن حجر الزبرجد الاخضر الفاتح او الاصفر الفاتح .

عن رجل من اصحابنا عن امير علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام قال : التختم بالزمرد يسر لا عسر فيه .
( الكافي ج6 ص 471 )


نقوش الانبياء على خواتمهم
نقش خاتم ادم ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله )
نقش خاتم نوح عليه السلام( لااله الا الله الف مرة يارب اصلحني )
نقش خاتم ابراهيم عليه السلام ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله فوضت امري الى الله اسندت ظهري الى الله حسبي الله )
نقش خاتم موسى عليه السلام (اصبر تؤجر اصدق تنج )
نقش خاتم سليمان عليه السلام ( سبحان من الجم الجن بكلماته )
نقش خاتم عيسى عليه السلام ( طوبى لعبد ذكر الله من اجله وويل لعبد نسى الله من اجله )
نقش خاتم محمد عليه السلام ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) ونقش اخر ( صدق الله )

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم 

أخي خادم تشكر على هذا الطرح الجميل 

مشكور على هذا المجهود 

تبل تحياتي

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

شاطئ الجراح

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## سيناريو

*خادم الزهراء* 

*مشاركة مميزة*
*أشكرك على الإفادة* 

*دمت بيننا دااااائماً.....*

----------


## جنة الرضا

أخـــــــــــــي خادم الزهراء
مشكور على هذا المجهود 



__________________

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي على الطرح المتميز 
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## خادم الزهراء140

سيناريو

جنة الرضا

لحن الخلود

اسعدني وجودكم واشكركم على ردودكم المميزه

----------


## دموع الوحدة

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على الموضوع المفيد

تحياتي/
دموع الوحدة

----------

